# Looking for a commercial kitchen to rent In/near Northridge CA.



## momo (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello everyone.  I am in need of a licensed, certified commercial kitchen to rent out of hourly.  I am starting up my baking business but don't have to means to rent  20 + hours a month.  I am looking for something that i can rent  out on a as needed basis,until I build my customer base, then i can afford to rent additional hours.  I am currently looking to rent 6-8 hours per month. Just enough to let me fill orders and possibly start selling at local farmers markets. Once my orders pick up i would be able to afford to rent more hours.  I am looking or a reasonable rate in or near Northridge CA.  I know it is a far fetched request but hoping someone can let me know if this would be at all possible.  Thanks.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

You ARE aware that Gov. Brown signed the Cottage Industry bill that allows home production of baked goods, right?

The bill is AB 1616 and takes effect January 1, 2013


----------



## petbiz (Oct 5, 2012)

This is fantastic! Thanks!! I recently posted a thread asking for same information.

Read more about it, http://www.theselc.org/cottage-food-lawscottage-food-law-bill-language.

I wonder if it applies to baked dog treats? Hope so! Going to contact SELC.


----------



## osito (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new to this site.  Did you have any success with your efforts to rent a commercial kitchen on an hourly basis in Northridge?  I'm on the same hunt.

I've already reached out to Chef's Center.  They're in Pasadena.  I'm hoping to find something closer to my home in the valley.


----------

